# Intellectual Departure and Deflecting Hammer



## MJS (Aug 1, 2006)

Intellectual Departure:

1. An attacker at 12 o'clock comes at you with a right step-through front kick. 

2. Since you aren't prepared, step your left foot back to 4:30 as you pivot into a right reverse close kneel and execute a right inward downward block, palm down, to your attacker's right inner leg. 


Deflecting Hammer:

1. An attacker from 12 o'clock executes a right front thrust kick at your side. 

2. From a right neutral bow, push drag back to 6 o'clock as you simultaneously execute a right downward block against the outside of your attacker's kicking leg. (This block should turn your attacker's back to you and possibly hurt them as you stretch them out.) 

Like in the discussion I posted regarding 3 of the push techniques, I've only posted the first few moves of each technique for discussion. I thought we could discuss nature of attack, as well as the reasoning for the different methods of blocking the kick.

Mike


----------



## Monadnock (Aug 1, 2006)

> as well as the reasoning for the different methods of blocking the kick


 
I'll start with the simplest.

Deflecting Hammer, your hands were already in the middle or upper zone.

Intellectual Departure, your hands were at your sides, or in the lower zone.


Both techniques presume the kicks are to the middle or lower zones, hence they both have down blocks. But what if the guy could "really" kick? But therein lie the variations.


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 1, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> ...I thought we could discuss nature of attack, as well as the reasoning for the different methods of blocking the kick....


 
Nature of the attacks in my understanding are both two hard front kicks with intent of going through you. Both are intended as severe knock-back or knock-down tactics.

Reasoning for different Blocks:

1) Starting Hand Position - Hands are already High, Deflecting. Hands already low, Intellectual.

2) Category Completion - These two blocks cover the bottom corners while Delayed Sword and Sword of Destruction cover the top corners of "the box".

3) Desired Positioning and Targets - Inside the centerline or outside? inside Intellectual outside Deflecting. 

4) Environmental Concerns - Can you retreat a good distance? Deflecting. Cramped for space behind you? Intellectual. Can't go left? Intellectual. Can't go right? Deflecting. Slippery ground? keep your feet down, Deflecting.

5) Multiple attacker scenarios - need a human shield? go behind to Deflecting. need to drop him down? kick in the nuts, Intellectual.

6) Weapon Considerations - Knife in the lead hand, angle away from the lead and go Intellectual. Knife in the rear hand go behind with Deflecting (possibly to graft Glancing Lance).

.......


----------



## MattJ (Aug 4, 2006)

Wow! Excellent breakdown, James! I have nothing else to add. 

*applause*


----------



## Kenpo1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Nature of the attacks in my understanding are both two hard front kicks with intent of going through you. Both are intended as severe knock-back or knock-down tactics.
> 
> Reasoning for different Blocks:
> 
> ...


 
   That was a very well thought out response. Very analytical and well covered. Thanks for getting me thinking.


----------

